# Name My Pen



## Bigj51 (Apr 24, 2012)

Well I've made another! I need ideas for a name for this pen design! I've only seen 1 other member making this style of pen and he calls his "The Prestige". I do not want to copy his name, so I need to come up with one that fits. I am about to be selling my pens in a local jewelry store, so this design needs a name. Please help!

Pictures do not capture the pearlescense of the tip and finial. I think the pearl and ruby contrast each other really well.

Comments and suggestions for names are welcome.

*Added incentive... Whoever comes up with the name for this pen style (that I choose) will get one of these custom made for them*


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 24, 2012)

Indulgence


----------



## corian king (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful pen! Great work!! I would go simple how about "Firebird"


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 24, 2012)

_The Patriciate, The Elite, The Gentry_

OR

_The High Top_ 
(The finial reminds me of the hair cut of the Fresh Prince of Bel-Air in the early years The Fade Haircut with Fresh Prince curly Will Smith! | The Lifestyle Blog for Modern Men & their Hair by Curly Rogelio)


----------



## boxerman (Apr 24, 2012)

Elegant Series. BTW Very nice pen.


----------



## Linarestribe (Apr 25, 2012)

Awesome pen. I think you should call it "Confection"

Jorge


----------



## broitblat (Apr 25, 2012)

A couple of things come to mind (besides "Wow"):

The Magic Wand
Eye of the Storm
Aurora

  -Barry


----------



## micharms (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice pen! The top kind of reminds me of Queen Elizabeth's coronation crown so how about either the crown or coronation?

Michael


----------



## robutacion (Apr 25, 2012)

One name come to mind "Red Mars series...!"

Chers
George


----------



## PedroDelgado (Apr 25, 2012)

How about Cherry Garcia?


----------



## Pens By Scott (Apr 25, 2012)

PyroFlow?
Nice pen by the way.


----------



## Maskman080900 (Apr 25, 2012)

How about Paramount or Phoenix.


----------



## Ambidex (Apr 25, 2012)

How about the Fire and Ice?


----------



## sumterdad (Apr 25, 2012)

How about the Graphein.   It is Greek for writing:biggrin:


----------



## sumterdad (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry forgot to say how nice the pen looks.  Very nicely done


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 25, 2012)

Should be "The Celebrity". It is so nice one would expect it to be owned by one.


----------



## Mossy (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice, What about Intense.


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 25, 2012)

How about the Starship series. The nib of the pen reminds me of the glow of a spaceship entering the atmosphere while the finial looks like the blast section of the rocket.

Beautiful pen, I love the simple, clean design. It really brings focus to the blank whereas the bling on the kit pens often takes away from the blanks.

Jim Smith
Conyers, GA


----------



## MattTheHat (Apr 25, 2012)

How about Steve or Joe? 

I wasn't even aware of the hardware kits for these until I saw another of your posts yesterday. VERY nice results!

-Matt


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 25, 2012)

The Allure or The Scribe

No matter the name it's a cool pen!


----------



## renowb (Apr 25, 2012)

Cherries and Cream


----------



## Knucklefish (Apr 25, 2012)

Inferno!


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 25, 2012)

How about "Lady in Red"? They could all be part of a "Lady Series"...Lady in Blue, Lady in Gold, Etc............Nice pen. Did you start with a kit or just parts and pieces?


----------



## juteck (Apr 25, 2012)

NICE PEN!

I was thinking Strawberry Cheescake when I first saw it, then saw "Indulgence" as the first reply ---- Here's another vote for "Indulgence", even though I won't win the prize for that one!


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 25, 2012)

wow, there have been some good names thrown out there.

how about: 

   ~Merlot
   ~Shiraz


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 25, 2012)

What do you think of "Ipsum"  according to Google translator it means button in latin (I think the finial looks like a button).


----------



## BSea (Apr 25, 2012)

How about "Neplooc".  It's Cool Pen spelled backwards.:biggrin:

Hey, it's humpday.   What did you expect?


----------



## LL Woodworks (Apr 25, 2012)

Neplooc -  sounds like Klingon speak to me - but I like it.  Yea hump day


----------



## Haynie (Apr 25, 2012)

Bob


----------



## 65GTMustang (Apr 25, 2012)

How about "MINE" I will send you my address...LOL
This is really a great looking pen! Well done.
If the first suggestion does not work for you how about
"Crucifixion"
The nib represents Christ coming as a man, prue white - without sin! The body of the pen represents what man did to him during his life and of the cross. The finial is his resurrection crown!
I think that is a great name with a testimony to back it up!


----------



## booney0717 (Apr 25, 2012)

Great pen! How about calling it your "omega" seires!  i just think it sounds good.


----------



## MrWright (Apr 25, 2012)

I think "RubyLite" would go well with the pen.  Especially in a Jewelery Store.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Apr 25, 2012)

The Alduin
The Inheritance
The Roosevelt


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 25, 2012)

Choclate raspberry delite


----------



## Bigj51 (Apr 25, 2012)

*And the winner is.....*

Thanks for all of the compliments as well as the name ideas! There were some very good ones and several that either seem to fit really well for for the pen design or have really good meaning behind them. 

But alas I have to pick the one that I think fits the design the best. And thanks to Broiblat, I now have one. I am going to call it the "Aurora". The Aurora Borealis has very bright and intense colors and that is what I plan to incorporate in each of these pens that I make. I already have another finished that I finished about 1:30 this morning that i will try to get pictures of and online later tonight. The colors on it are even more intense than the one in this post.

Thanks Broiblat! PM me your contact and shipping info, so I can send you the spoils of your victory. I ordered another 20 sets of components from England on Monday and expect them either Mondy or Tuesday of next week. this gives me some time to come up with the colors I want to use and cast the blanks for your pen.


----------



## keithbyrd (Apr 26, 2012)

Mystique
Very nice pen!


----------



## wouldentu2? (Apr 26, 2012)

Cosmic Explorer


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 26, 2012)

Venus


----------

